# differing weight in unborn twins



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Had additional scan today as i've placenta previa. The situation hasn't changed & im to be admitted in 3 weeks. Consultant did say that there is a 400g difference in the weight of the twins & wants to send me for a doppler to get abetter look. Is this something to worry about? Im 29 wks now and had 1st steroid injection today.
Many thanks,Maria


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

There is a chance that the placenta isn't functioning effectively for the smaller twin, and the larger twin is getting most of the nutrients. The Doppler will give a clearer picture of how the blood is flowing through the placenta and cord. If they do decide to deliver you early, there is a good success rate at that age, and the steroids will help to get the lungs mature,

Keep me posted,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Had the doppler today and everything is looking great. Midwife wasn't concerned at all with the weight diff because 1 twin is male & the other female, she said thats perfectly normal. Both looking fit & healthy and over the 3lb mark. Thanks for the advice,
Maria


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

That's brilliant news, hope they behave from now on!!!


----------

